# HONG KONG | The ARLES | ~170m x 4 | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Residential construction next to *Fo Tan* station in a traditionally industrial area :







Project website : 星凱‧堤岸 | The Arles


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> Residential construction next to *Fo Tan* station in a traditionally industrial area :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Hong Kong’s buyers shrug aside leftover projects in their rush for small, cheaper homes as robust supply spoils them with options *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Oct 23, 2021

Hong Kong’s weekend home sales were mixed, with buyers piling in after new launches and the smallest flats that require less upfront payments, giving their collective cold shoulder to unsold projects left over from last year.

Centralcon Properties sold 160 flats, or 47 per cent of the 338 flats earmarked in its second round of sales at The Arles in Sha Tin as of 8:30pm, extending last weekend’s success which found buyers for 82 per cent of the 536 apartments on offer. 

More : Homebuyers shrug aside leftover projects for small, cheaper flats


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Arles, Fo Tan*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> Residential construction next to *Fo Tan* station in a traditionally industrial area :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Centralcon Fo Tan 'The Arles' Sells 815 Units So Far, Pocketing Over $8.1B*
Nov 16, 2021
AAStocks

The Arles, a Fo Tan residential project under Centralcon Properties, has sold a total of 815 flats since the launch roughly a month ago, representing around 71% of the available units. The transaction price ranges between $5.097 million and $22.893 million per unit, implying a selling price of $15,803 to $26,828 per sq.ft. and an average price of about $20,225. The project has cashed in more than $8.1 billion.

More : Centralcon Fo Tan 'The Arles' Sells 815 Units So Far, Pocketing Over $8.1B


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Centralcon Fo Tan 'The Arles' Sells 815 Units So Far, Pocketing Over $8.1B*
> Nov 16, 2021
> AAStocks
> 
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


>


*Centralcon’s Fo Tan housing project The Arles concludes with less than 2 per cent sold in latest offering *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 28, 2022

A little-known Hong Kong property developer sold less than 2 per cent of the flats available in its latest sale in the city, despite strengthening buying desire as the impact of the Covid-19 pandemic on the housing market eases.

Centralcon Properties, a local developer controlled by tycoon Wong Kwong Miu originally from Guangdong province, sold only seven units in its latest round of sales consisting of 426 flats in The Arles in Fo Tan on Friday, according to sources.

The developer, however, said the project pulled in more than HK$74 million (US$9.4 million) in one day and was satisfied with the sales result. Two of the units sold were sold by tender. It expected sales to be even better after the show flats were opened.

More : Centralcon sold only seven flats in Fo Tan home project The Arles


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

The project is next to Fo Tan Station 





























火炭丨星凱.堤岸The ARLES丨4幢165-170米丨 - 第2页 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


火炭丨星凱.堤岸The ARLES丨4幢165-170米丨 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/6

NR6_8680 by NEO CHONG, on Flickr


----------

